# Wabi kusa



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

How do you make this moss ball thing? 

What does everyone actually use?


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

http://www.tankspiration.com/2010/05/wabi-kusa-pre-planted-balls-and-doaqua/

might help, if you look closely on one of the tanks it's a rock attaches with moss l think.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

FelixAvery of AquaticPlantCentral said:


> Ok guys here is the photo guide to wabi kusa
> 
> for the purposes of this guide I have done this in my house, please note you should really go into nature and do this in the field beacuse:
> 1. the nature around you inspires the wabi-kusa
> ...


Original Thread:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...bi-kusa-full-photo-guide-lots.html#post291272


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

Does anyone know where i could buy one of those balls like they used in the link posted by shadow? I want to do a scape in my 29g like the one they did at the end of the page with the HC foreground. 

If I was to make them myself is there any specific guide to choosing plants for this 

EDIT: This tank....looks so easy to setup!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks guys

@Pinoyboy-do you breed pinoy angelfish?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

problemman said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> @Pinoyboy-do you breed pinoy angelfish?


His username likely isn't referring to the angelfish variety, but it might. :flick:

Definition of Pinoy


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

chumlee said:


> Does anyone know where i could buy one of those balls like they used in the link posted by shadow? I want to do a scape in my 29g like the one they did at the end of the page with the HC foreground.


I bet root tabs would work, or any substrate fertilizer. Unless you're talking about the actual ball he planted the wabi kusa on... just get a ball of miracle gro organic choice, wet it down and cover it with mesh. (just cut up a mesh bath sponge [I forget what they're actually called] lol)


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

AzFishKid said:


> His username likely isn't referring to the angelfish variety, but it might. :flick:
> 
> Definition of Pinoy


Good looking out phil






Senior Shrimpo said:


> I bet root tabs would work, or any substrate fertilizer. Unless you're talking about the actual ball he planted the wabi kusa on... just get a ball of miracle gro organic choice, wet it down and cover it with mesh. (just cut up a mesh bath sponge [I forget what they're actually called] lol)


Its a loofa and that will just break down and turn to dirty water is got to be held with in


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

I meant like...I want to buy the whole ball of plants like they sell in japan, and make a scape like the pic. I posted from that site. I would rather buy it pre-made because the plants are basically a surprise lol and their scape looks really simple but nice.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I made an attempt at it using rock wool, loofa, soil, and java moss tied with string.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

problemman said:


> Its a loofa and that will just break down and turn to dirty water is got to be held with in


Loofa! That's the word! I'm not on my toes lately, blame the Superbowl 

Fair enough, you could use river mud or something. I just remember someone using miracle gro organic for a wabi kusa. Maybe the loofa+plants grown over it keep it all in.



chumlee said:


> I meant like...I want to buy the whole ball of plants like they sell in japan, and make a scape like the pic. I posted from that site. I would rather buy it pre-made because the plants are basically a surprise lol and their scape looks really simple but nice.


Hm... no idea where you'd get it but that'd be kind of fun... I should do something like that, a grab bag for wabi kusas... but I doubt they'd ship well.


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

I would pay for em....and then we could just ask some of the expert shippers on this forum for some help. I would be using them submersed though...exactly like they have on the picture i posted.


----------

